# Why Poodle Aren't Good Hunting Dogs!



## Angie's Bella (Dec 28, 2008)

I am sorry, but I have to share this. Last week we had several bad weather days and Bella became stir crazy, so I at last let her go out in and play in the rain. Well she spotted a squirrel and decided to chase him through the woods. When she returned this is what she looked like:





​
Can you see the stick ?? It was tangled in both ears running across the back of her head. How do you think she managed that??





​
Needless to say, she went to the groomer the next day!


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Hahahahaha...that is too funny!!! I guess that's why they have the German clip...or the Field clip...Lol! 

My boy is a total Adventurer too...we went on our first official Hike today (on actual trails)...and he had an absolute blast; at first he was a little intimidated by some of the rocks and stuff that he had to climb up and figure out, but with his fearless leader (aka "mommy") by the time the end of the hike he was a pro...we even went across a log to get across a little creek to save some time...Lol!  Who says Poodles aren't real dogs????


----------



## Angie's Bella (Dec 28, 2008)

Love's_Sophie said:


> Who says Poodles aren't real dogs????


I totally agree!!! Bella looks all fru fru with her nails painted (my groomer has too much fun with her) but what everyone doesn't see is the fact that I spend hours on end trying to keep her fun loving tail clean!! I think she is more "dog" than the lab we use to have!! She loves water, woods and can not go around a puddle, she must go through the middle!!  Man I love that dog!!


----------



## rosborn (Mar 13, 2009)

Angie's Bella said:


> I am sorry, but I have to share this. Last week we had several bad weather days and Bella became stir crazy, so I at last let her go out in and play in the rain. Well she spotted a squirrel and decided to chase him through the woods. When she returned this is what she looked like:
> View attachment 8979​
> Can you see the stick ?? It was tangled in both ears running across the back of her head. How do you think she managed that??
> View attachment 8980​
> Needless to say, she went to the groomer the next day!


the squirrel did it!!!!


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

LOL Well, the title of your post may have been a joke, but just in case (for those out there who might not know better):






























Poodles can and do make good hunting dogs. Their hair can be styled so it does not get in the way.


----------



## Angie's Bella (Dec 28, 2008)

pamperedpups said:


> LOL Well, the title of your post may have been a joke, but just in case (for those out there who might not know better):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, they do make Great huntinting dogs. Bella was a natrual retriever! She was playing fetch, extreamly well, by the time she was 12 weeks old and she will fetch anything in any place (including the squirrel that messed her hair up). She is such a joy!!! I am so blessed to share my life with her!!!!


----------



## Twinney (Nov 4, 2007)

I don't think it's so much that she's not a good hunter, but that she's is infact, a very soft mouthed dog!


----------

